# Nephi Fur Sale



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Anybody go to the Fur Buyers this year in Nephi? Curious to see what folks were getting for their pelts this year. I didn't get out trapping and I'm thinking with the tariffs put in place fur would be low.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Nobody getting nothing. Protesters are sure making it tough.


----------



## ChloeLawrence (Jan 9, 2021)

You can find some colectioners on the Interenet


----------

